# Kayak Fishing Vest -*New* Stohlquist Piseas Kayak Fishing Vest - $60 (Navarre)



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

Stohlquist Piseas Kayak Fishing Vest **New** 

Size is Universal, adjusts from Small to XL.

Cost over $100.00 - Sell for $60.00


Call (850) 637-7915


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

I have this one, and it is very nice!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I like that a lot, if you have it closer to the weekend I'll give you a shout.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is this still available im interested in purchasing


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

It is still available! 

Call me (850)637-7915


----------

